# 0./0 more days! Don't FREAK OUT!



## blessedangel85 (Apr 15, 2015)

My emotions have been on a Rollercoaster since Monday. How is everyone else feeling? Any words of wisdom from the Jedis to the Padawans???


----------



## Kovz (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm cool as a cucumber.

We've trained hard for this. Ready for battle. Go in there and give it everything you've got.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm not sure if I'm a Jedi, but at this point serious study will be pretty useless, too many nerves and emotions to take in any more information. Take tonight off, relax as much as you can, maybe have a cold beverage. Tomorrow night, go thru your references and make sure they are all packed and ready for Friday, however you are taking them into the exam. I'm not sure if you are staying at the exam location, but I highly recommend either staying there or somewhere very close by. A traffic jam 5 miles from the test site, even if it doesn't make you late will likely add stress to an already stressful day. Go pick out a couple of bottles of water and some snack food, trail mix, ect that you can munch on during the test. You may not think you'll eat during, but having a little something in your tummy will help keep you sharp. You'll likely be nervous the morning of, but don't sweat it, you've prepared and studied, so just go do what you've prepped for. If you normally eat breakfast, don't get off your routine, but if you don't, go try and eat something, maybe just some juice and a bagel, either way it's a long 4 hours.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 15, 2015)

Also, if you haven't heard it elsewhere...layered clothing, that you can add to or remove as needed, ear plugs, extra calculator, batteries, butt pad, ect...some of the facilities are pretty rough, which I find disappointing considering the cost of the test and the importance of it.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Apr 15, 2015)

Judowolf PE said:


> I'm not sure if I'm a Jedi, but at this point serious study will be pretty useless, too many nerves and emotions to take in any more information. Take tonight off, relax as much as you can, maybe have a cold beverage. Tomorrow night, go thru your references and make sure they are all packed and ready for Friday, however you are taking them into the exam. I'm not sure if you are staying at the exam location, but I highly recommend either staying there or somewhere very close by. A traffic jam 5 miles from the test site, even if it doesn't make you late will likely add stress to an already stressful day. Go pick out a couple of bottles of water and some snack food, trail mix, ect that you can munch on during the test. You may not think you'll eat during, but having a little something in your tummy will help keep you sharp. You'll likely be nervous the morning of, but don't sweat it, you've prepared and studied, so just go do what you've prepped for. If you normally eat breakfast, don't get off your routine, but if you don't, go try and eat something, maybe just some juice and a bagel, either way it's a long 4 hours.


Good advice. I'd also add that if you aren't staying onsite drive to the location either today or Thursday. Find out where you will be parking and also check out the exam room. Even if it's locked just to be able to plan your walking route is valuable. I would pack a lunch for exam day. That way you won't have to worry about finding a place to eat and getting caught up in long lines. I packed a deli sandwich, chips and a drink. Sat in my car for lunch and ate. it was good way for me to decompress between sessions.


----------



## kduff70 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes Good advice I'm pack and ready go These next few days I think we all should be going to sleep early get all the rest we need up to the day of the test not just going to sleep early the day before the test. I think we should have breakfast but nothing really big that your full same goes for lunch break too and have your body hydrated with enough water .


----------



## PEoct (Apr 15, 2015)

i am still so confused ,,,,,,,,,, that should i tab NEC 2014....... or just stick with 2011,,,,,,, i have both books but nec 2011 is tabbed i have done all my prep with nec 2011 !

now i think i should have sticked with nec 2014


----------



## zm83 (Apr 15, 2015)

Did you nec come with tabs? Is it a handbook?


----------



## Sapper (Apr 15, 2015)

What's a nec? Do you mean neck?


----------



## Sapper (Apr 15, 2015)

But seriously, the 2014 is on the test. I would bring both if you don't have time to re-tab. Find the correct section in the 2011 using your tab then switch to the 2014. More time consuming, but less time consuming than randomly flipping through the 2014.


----------



## iwire (Apr 15, 2015)

Ya..guys tomorrow, take the day off..you should take today as well. Check thru all the reference materials, make sure there is no loose paper. All tabbed. Print all the references you need and put in binder.

Pack lunch, med, water snack


----------



## MyBeardAndMe (Apr 15, 2015)

I took today off. I feel like I'm forgetting everything... just watching Portlandia.

I don't understand when everyone says to check through reference materials. Shouldn't those already be tabbed? If they aren't tabbed, then you have to review the material to see if you want to tab it, which is quasi studying.


----------



## zm83 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah mines been tabbed for awhile. I'm officially done studying and hopefully I did enough to slide on by


----------



## blessedangel85 (Apr 15, 2015)

Rolling suitcase packed! I'm ready for war!!!! Still gonna make a run through of the sample Exam. I'm feeling ok. Mentally exhausted though.


----------



## zm83 (Apr 15, 2015)

How many times have you done the exams?


----------



## blessedangel85 (Apr 15, 2015)

Once...CI, Graffeo, sample exam


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 16, 2015)

Well, best of luck tomorrow for you test takers!


----------



## iwire (Apr 16, 2015)

Good luck fellow EEs..


----------



## kduff70 (Apr 16, 2015)

Good luck everybody


----------



## blessedangel85 (Apr 16, 2015)

TOMORRRROWWWWW


----------



## zm83 (Apr 16, 2015)

Good luck to everyone. This board has helped me quite a bit finding reference material.


----------



## iwire (Apr 16, 2015)

zm83 said:


> Good luck to everyone. This board has helped me quite a bit finding reference material.


you can donate when you passed then


----------



## PEoct (Apr 16, 2015)

good luck.......... i cant wait for the day i pass and DONATE........


----------



## Kovz (Apr 16, 2015)

Took the day off work. Woke up early and lifted weights, cut the grass, fertilized, met my parents for lunch. And i just now checked into the hotel (2.5 hours away from home). Time to kick back and relax.

Good luck everyone! I wish all the best!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Seriously everyone, take a deep breath and calm down. It will all be over with soon and you will be rewarded for your efforts! Be sure to enjoy the weekend, you all earned it!


----------



## btcs31 (Apr 16, 2015)

Anyone familiar with taking the exam in Illinois? They use a separate a separate testing service to issue the NCEES exam. Their reference guide indicates that eating and drinking in the exam room are prohibited. I was planning on bringing bottled water and a snack for each session. A little bummed about this.


----------



## PEoct (Apr 16, 2015)

yes its same here to. they dnt allow to eat or bottle water either,,,,,,,

u can only bring snack in ziplock .... whatever u can fit in zip lock bags..... and eat during lunch break.

good luck everyone......


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 17, 2015)

HFS. Of all days to forget to set my alarm clock, it's the day of the PE exam.

Good thing I'm not taking the exam until October. The extra hour of sleep was nice.


----------

